

Chrome for Android builds are now dependent on the Google Play Services - noazark
https://codereview.chromium.org/865733002

======
AdmiralAsshat
I guess this is bad, somehow, but eh...if you've got an Android phone you're
already updating Play Services pretty frequently anyway, so, I'm not sure what
the ramifications here are one way or the other?

~~~
Arnt
Several other vendors build on that code, including some that don't ship Play
Services. See
[http://www.quirksmode.org/blog/archives/2015/02/counting_chr...](http://www.quirksmode.org/blog/archives/2015/02/counting_chromi.html)

Anecdata alert: On my main test phone, Play Services consumed more
network/battery than anything else. (Admittedly, I never use that phone for
games, phoning or really anything except testing a single app). So I deleted
Play Services and its relations, so I could measure my own stuff better.

Battery lifetime improved greatly.

------
skuunk1
This looks like they expect HTML5 mobile games to become more popular in the
future. This means browser games will be able to access the same features as
native ones.

It will be interesting to see how it plays out.

------
Ezhik
I'm really not a fan of Google's direction as of late.

